# Remove the scoop inserts for AIR 05/06 GTO



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

All,
I removed the scoop inserts for added air to the LS2. As you can see by the Pics. they are quite restrictive. FYI... Comments? (They just "pop" out by hand)

Rich


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The only downside I can see would be the amount of water flowing in during a hard rain and I don't know that would be a negative either except that your engine bay will need more cleaning. I haven't removed mine because I'm not sure there's a large advantage to it. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

had mine out for 2 years now. no water or dirt.


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> had mine out for 2 years now. no water or dirt.


Even after driving in heavy rain?

I don't have mine out mostly because I've noticed dirt/sand deposits on my intake tube where the air is coming in through the hood vents. But it's very sandy in my area. Sand gets on my car just sitting parked outside.
With it out, I would expect quite a bit of dirt/sand/water to get in. 

But I may have to try it if your not getting any water in with the vents out.


----------



## poistb (Jul 5, 2007)

I can clean an engine, and I have no problem with that. My question would be does it really make a difference?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, more air is usally better, not sure what the exact HP gain is, not going to spend the $ on a Dyno for a such a basic Mod as this. It is the by far the simplest Mod you can perfrom and you can always pop them back in if rain or dust becomes an issue. When I looked at them up-close it was obvious not much air was making it through.



poistb said:


> I can clean an engine, and I have no problem with that. My question would be does it really make a difference?


----------



## Poke GTO (Jul 2, 2007)

Has anyone else thought about taking a Dremel tool to them and making them less restrictive? Maybe using some type of filter backing/breather material to keep out dust and some water??? I'm debating this, but would love to see someone else hack up there baby before I do (ha,ha)...


----------



## GTO DAN (Nov 16, 2006)

Poke GTO said:


> Has anyone else thought about taking a Dremel tool to them and making them less restrictive? Maybe using some type of filter backing/breather material to keep out dust and some water??? I'm debating this, but would love to see someone else hack up there baby before I do (ha,ha)...


I have an 06 and I leave mine in because it does get dirty in the engine bay!!
I simply take them out when the weather is good or when I'm going to whip some mustangs a##!!! :lol: :cool 
I've never checked on HP gains, but it does keep under hood temps down!
When driving, cool air keeps the temps down, and when sitting still, the engine heat has some place to go. I wouldn't cut the scoops. Who knows what GM would charge for new ones! 

GTO DAN


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

In a show about the GTO, "American Muscle Car", I believe. Jim Wangers( godfather of the GTO) said GM found that the the center of the hood was actually a bad location for hood scoops as it's in an area of dead air. The 70-74 Formula Firebirds had the best forward facing scoops as they were closer to the edge of the hood where there was actual moderate ram air effect.









The best hood scoops were the cowl induction hoods on the Camaros and Chevelles that took advantage of the high pressure at the base of the windshield.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

i have the dashhawk in my car which can monitor the intake air temp in the air tube. I have seen no difference with the inserts in or out. once the engine bay gets hot its very hard to cool down. As long as i am driving at a good rate of speed the intake temp is usually like 10 degrees higher than the outside air, but as soon as you sit at a stop light the temp goes very high between 100-120, and then its very hard to get down.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

BLACK05GTO said:


> Even after driving in heavy rain?
> 
> I don't have mine out mostly because I've noticed dirt/sand deposits on my intake tube where the air is coming in through the hood vents. But it's very sandy in my area. Sand gets on my car just sitting parked outside.
> With it out, I would expect quite a bit of dirt/sand/water to get in.
> ...


if you live near a beach or in AZ, dont take your plugs out for it will build up. every time i go to Mytel beach SC, my glass have to be clean every 2 mins form salt and sand build up


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> if you live near a beach or in AZ, dont take your plugs out for it will build up. every time i go to Mytel beach SC, my glass have to be clean every 2 mins form salt and sand build up


now i did do a test with them in and out with a temp gage. it was about 10-15F cooler with the plugs out. now that gots to make the engine happy


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

GTO DAN said:


> I wouldn't cut the scoops. Who knows what GM would charge for new ones!
> 
> GTO DAN


I just checked and the black inserts are not available seperate from the hood scoop assy. Wholesale for the assembly is 115.54 for each side. 

Doug


----------



## Poke GTO (Jul 2, 2007)

GTO DAN said:


> I wouldn't cut the scoops. Who knows what GM would charge for new ones!
> 
> GTO DAN


Got to looking at these last night. For some reason I was thinking it was all one piece (the insert on top of the hood and the scoop/deflector on the underside of the hood). I think a guy could remove the scoop/deflector portion from the underside of the hood and replace it with some black pre-filter material (maybe zip-tied in place).


----------



## poistb (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks guys I appreciate the help. I think I am going to leave mine in for daily driving and trips. I'll just pull them out when I am going to play. I found some good turbo items for the car at about 5 grand and a supercharger for 8. Buying the car new at around 32k and it still being in warranty will keep me from making those kinds of mods. I will have to just take my time and play with it little by little.

Any quick performance advise is always helpful though.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> now i did do a test with them in and out with a temp gage. it was about 10-15F cooler with the plugs out. now that gots to make the engine happy


My test was not as scientific, but I used the service menu to check coolant temps. I noticed slightly lower temps (2-4 degrees) with the inserts out in my very unscientific test.

Now, this morning, its raining in Omaha. I'll take a look at my very dusty engine bay and see if I get any water in through the scoops.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ya, they'll let out a little engine heat but as noted they are in a lousy place for any air flow. when the air hits the front of the car is immediately curves up and over the roof. that's why dirt and water really isn't a problem with them out


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> ya, they'll let out a little engine heat but as noted they are in a lousy place for any air flow. when the air hits the front of the car is immediately curves up and over the roof. that's why dirt and water really isn't a problem with them out


hear hear:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless the scoops are connected to the air intake of the motor, I can`t see it adding any HP. Any chance of using them to acheave RAM AIR?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Unless the scoops are connected to the air intake of the motor, I can`t see it adding any HP. Any chance of using them to acheave RAM AIR?


none. first off "ram air" is a marketing myth and as stated several times now the location isn't grabbing much cold air there


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

It seems to help sensors think cooler (may be my imagination), especially the air tube (I checked this tube several times without and I believe it is actually cooler than running inserts in) and air cleaner. Air coming in on the back side of the radiator can't hurt. Surely it let's the steam out, I can see the heat waves, no dout, as for the water, hell it will get in anyway, these inserts are not water proof, just spray a dash in at the car wash while they are in and watch the soap coat the inside liner, as when the water builds up in the scoop it simply leaks past the hinge and down on the motor, so what's the difference? If water gets in I'm sure air does. I used painted HD AC duct tape to channel the air down instead of back without drilling, my temp needle drop a needle width, but hey, doesn't seem to have any hot condition, a vented hood must be better than nothing, that's why I bought an 06. Give it some time, somebody will come out with a air grabber and I'm be the first to buy. (If I don't fabricate one myself for kicks) just my 2 cents.:cool


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

I Don't think I will Help Nothing but Cooling your Motor down Faster but I could Damage something when you Wash your Car.. So I just took the Back Piece out of mine.....


----------

